# havabarbque in Arizona



## realtorterry

Anybody going to the new Lake Havasu Bar-B-Que contest?


----------



## coyote

any more info on it? dates times ect?

thank you.


----------



## realtorterry

thier website is www.havabbq.com. 

All thier info is there.


----------



## bassman

If it's around spring break I may be able to make it.  I understand the scenery is a lot nicer at Havasu during spring break!


----------



## realtorterry

You are right, but unfortuantely its in Feb.


----------



## tom in nc

Dang, my in-laws live in Lake Havasu.  May have to plan a trip out west in a month or so...


----------



## bbally

I might drag the rig down.  Are you going to be there?


----------



## 7000ft smoker

never been to a KCBS event.. this is something I would love to do some time. Is there vending? and what i mean by that is can a guy go to watch and pig out?


----------



## bbally

I have mailed my entry, we will be attending.  Hope to see others.


----------



## azkitch

Justin, I'm assuming at this point, you have most of the Havasu questions answered?
azkitch

bbally--That's great to hear. I wish I could make it out there to CBJ it. It sounds like it's going to be a good one! Don't forget about the ones in the Phoenix area in the fall!


----------



## thunderdome

Looks like fun


----------



## bbally

check the teams page, The Cowboy and The Rose, CO is us, the application was completed!


----------



## the dude abides

Oh, this would be fun to go to.  I would love to get the heck out of this frozen wasteland and head down there for a couple of days then head up to Vegas for a couple of days.  Unfortunately not gonna happen this year.  

I did see Notley Que on the list.  That's the guy that broke off from Slap Yo Momma on the last Pitmasters episode.


----------



## tom in nc

I have in laws that live in Lake Havasu City.  I wonder how many sick days I can get.  My wife may have to write a doctor's note for me.  Man that would be fun!


----------



## bbally

Get a lot, there are now 57 Teams paid in full at the HavaBBQ!

Should be a good time!


----------



## thunderdome

Smokin Triggers will be there...that would be fun to see


----------



## azkitch

Slap Yo Daddy, that is...Harry Soo is a fantastic cook. His pot luck entries are amazing! And recently, he held a Barbecue 101 class, and after the class, one of his students revealed himself to be Dave Anderson--Famous Dave his own self.


----------



## thunderdome

Was Dave runnin recon? or was he honestly lookin to learn?


----------



## realtorterry

Well I got my room reservations. I have a relative that will be juding. I'm not really good enough for a competion, but good enough to go & have fun & unbelievable que!! Anybody else??


----------



## coyote

Sounds great drove by last week and it is a nice looking area.
will be attending the judging class on the 25th, and hopefully enter the salsa comp.
Then try and find Bbally to see how the bbq comp is done.


----------



## realtorterry

Anybody else besides bbally competing? Coyote where in AZ you from?


----------



## coyote

I am from NM, las cruces. drove by on my way to the shot show in las vegas.


----------



## bbally

Well they opened it up again... now we have 70 teams signed up and they are going to take entries to 120 teams.

Teams Page


This is going to be one dammnnnn good time!


----------



## realtorterry

Were they not taking any more after 70?


----------



## bbally

Leaving at 6 AM tomorrow for the Havabbq.... talk at you all when I get back.


----------



## pineywoods

Good luck Bob hope ya'll have fun and do well


----------



## fatback joe

Good luck.  

Kick some azz.


----------



## bbally

Going well. But I have to post from the blackberry. No server access


----------



## realtorterry

BBally,

Save me a spot, I can't get there till morning


----------



## realtorterry

Congratulations to bbally for placing first in peoples choice!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was great to meet you my new friend


----------



## tom in nc

bbally - congrats - wish I was there!


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats Bob I look forward to the details


----------



## fatback joe

Congrats on the Peoples Choice

Looking forward to the full report........good and bad.


----------



## bbally

Finally returned home last night.

We got third in people's choice with 400 people voting for us.

Salmon did good with nice scores.  Chicken did good with decent scores.

Everything else we got our assses kicked on.

It was a great event.  Many teams, good people and lots of fun.

I just don't think they are ready for my asian fusion barbeque recipes.  But I thought they came out good.

Think we ended up 61st out of 77 teams on our scores, so not impressive from a scores stand point.

Reatorterry stopped by, Kyote stopped by as well.

And my two teammates made it through their first barbeque contest.  So it was a good weekend.


----------



## fatback joe

Congrats.......having fun is a good thing.


----------



## bbally

One of the best events I have ever been too.

Thanks for the notes on your worst results for asian fusion.  I knew it was a long shot, but I had to do what I wanted to do.

I figured they keyed on classic barbeque, but I just had to try it.


----------



## scarbelly

Great job on the  peoples choice - Love to hear about the asian fusion


----------



## fatback joe

Yeah, too little too late. LOL


----------



## realtorterry

Bob,

  Sorry for the wrong posting? I thought you took first in peoples choice? You shold have anyway? Again thanks for the rub (using it in 48 hours) It was mine & my wifes first event. I think she had more fun than me? all I keep hearing from her is I wanna get invloved too? I even told her I'll have to practice alot & probably get a bigger smoker, but no complaints?? She's even looking up Cal. events for us> I think we're going to try the Wildomar one. It's close to my uncle's that you also meet. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## richoso1

Bob, congrats on your placing. It sounds as of you had a great time.


----------



## realtorterry

Anybody going to the new Lake Havasu Bar-B-Que contest?


----------



## coyote

any more info on it? dates times ect?

thank you.


----------



## realtorterry

thier website is www.havabbq.com. 

All thier info is there.


----------



## bassman

If it's around spring break I may be able to make it.  I understand the scenery is a lot nicer at Havasu during spring break!


----------



## realtorterry

You are right, but unfortuantely its in Feb.


----------



## tom in nc

Dang, my in-laws live in Lake Havasu.  May have to plan a trip out west in a month or so...


----------



## bbally

I might drag the rig down.  Are you going to be there?


----------



## 7000ft smoker

never been to a KCBS event.. this is something I would love to do some time. Is there vending? and what i mean by that is can a guy go to watch and pig out?


----------



## bbally

I have mailed my entry, we will be attending.  Hope to see others.


----------



## azkitch

Justin, I'm assuming at this point, you have most of the Havasu questions answered?
azkitch

bbally--That's great to hear. I wish I could make it out there to CBJ it. It sounds like it's going to be a good one! Don't forget about the ones in the Phoenix area in the fall!


----------



## thunderdome

Looks like fun


----------



## bbally

check the teams page, The Cowboy and The Rose, CO is us, the application was completed!


----------



## the dude abides

Oh, this would be fun to go to.  I would love to get the heck out of this frozen wasteland and head down there for a couple of days then head up to Vegas for a couple of days.  Unfortunately not gonna happen this year.  

I did see Notley Que on the list.  That's the guy that broke off from Slap Yo Momma on the last Pitmasters episode.


----------



## tom in nc

I have in laws that live in Lake Havasu City.  I wonder how many sick days I can get.  My wife may have to write a doctor's note for me.  Man that would be fun!


----------



## bbally

Get a lot, there are now 57 Teams paid in full at the HavaBBQ!

Should be a good time!


----------



## thunderdome

Smokin Triggers will be there...that would be fun to see


----------



## azkitch

Slap Yo Daddy, that is...Harry Soo is a fantastic cook. His pot luck entries are amazing! And recently, he held a Barbecue 101 class, and after the class, one of his students revealed himself to be Dave Anderson--Famous Dave his own self.


----------



## thunderdome

Was Dave runnin recon? or was he honestly lookin to learn?


----------



## realtorterry

Well I got my room reservations. I have a relative that will be juding. I'm not really good enough for a competion, but good enough to go & have fun & unbelievable que!! Anybody else??


----------



## coyote

Sounds great drove by last week and it is a nice looking area.
will be attending the judging class on the 25th, and hopefully enter the salsa comp.
Then try and find Bbally to see how the bbq comp is done.


----------

